# Garritan Classic Pipe Organ and impacts soundworks fredonia grand organ questions



## marcus3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi

Not sure if I'm posting in the right place, I'm new here. I been using Garritan 
Classic Pipe Organs and was looking for some tips on how get the most out of it. 
I'm confused if the combi patches are single registrations or just single stop and 
if possible or how set up mulit diviesions for 2 manuals and pedals? 

I also notice the new organ by impact soundworks. Has anyone tried the 
impacts soundworks fredonia grand organ? what are some cons and pros vs 
GCPO. Will there be limits running kontakt player, impacts soundworks fredonia 
grand organ and mixcraft at same time?

I have an 8gb ram computer with windows 10. 

Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi Marcus.

Welcome here. I’m not much of a pipe organ sample user. I have a couple but I am not an experienced organist.

I do have two tips:

1. Questions like yours have a higher exposure when asked in the Sample Talk forum. 

2. Maybe check this thread to gauge what members may also use the Garritan organ.






Best pipe organ?


Looking for a pipe organ that has a classic horror/Addams Family vibe going on. I do have Soundiron's Lakeside organ, which is great, but I'm curious as to what else is out there. Thanks!




vi-control.net





I happened to notice @jaketanner does. Jake - any ideas? Cheers!

@giwro maybe?


----------



## marcus3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks I repostd it there and I have been looking on the forums...it actually what made me join. haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck. Don’t be afraid to actively @ people who you notice have contributed in the past about a topic you have an interest in and who may be able to help you. If you do it politely and show you have done your (re)search on the forum, most on here are more than willing to lend a hand!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 8, 2021)

Reposted thread here:






Virtual pipe organ question Garritan and impact soundworks.


Hi I'm new here. I been using Garritan Classic Pipe Organs and was looking for some tips on how get the most out of it. I'm confused if the combi patches are single registrations or just single stop and if possible or how set up mulit diviesions for 2 manuals and pedals? I also notice the new...




vi-control.net


----------



## marcus3 (Aug 8, 2021)

I did not know I could @ people here. That very helpful as I seen some people talking about setting it up. That really helpful Thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi Marcus, you can message me with some details...I might be able to help. I don't use it very often, but I am somewhat familiar with it..I use Mac, but don't think it will matter much in operation.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 8, 2021)

marcus3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if I'm posting in the right place, I'm new here. I been using Garritan
> Classic Pipe Organs and was looking for some tips on how get the most out of it.
> ...


The patches seem to be registrations. Maybe some are single stops, while others are combinations and tutti patches. You can set up multis using the 16 different empty slots and assigning them to different MIDI outs (defaults)...or the same MIDI channel for making your own stop combinations from the various organs...you can mix and match. If you have a MIDI pedal controller, you can also assign the pedal to that MIDI channel and play it as you normally would. Or you can have two controllers, each set to different MIDI channels and theres your double manual. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## marcus3 (Aug 8, 2021)

@jaketanner Thanks I was about to message you. So if I'm understanding correctly for a basic set up I chose one the organs and set it up to the needs of the piece. Sometimes it maybe a single tutti patch or few stops mix together.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 8, 2021)

marcus3 said:


> @jaketanner Thanks I was about to message you. So if I'm understanding correctly for a basic set up I chose one the organs and set it up to the needs of the piece. Sometimes it maybe a single tutti patch or few stops mix together.


yes, it defaults empty. On the left you choose which organ style you want, and which patch. You can layer say a pedal with a flute to give some bottom...etc. Then you can add reverb as well.


----------



## marcus3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks for the replies and advice on using GCPO and this forum. Very appreciated!  @jaketanner @doctoremmet


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 8, 2021)

Pleasure!


----------

